# Ryobi Culitivator won't stay running



## bikeboy80 (Oct 17, 2006)

I just replaced the gas tank and fuel lines on my ryobi 410 cultivator. The old lines had cracked and I had replaced just the lines but soon discovered that it was leaking fuel, so instead of messing with it I just bought the new tank with the lines attached. Anyway... After replacing the tank the engine starts right up, but it dies within a few seconds, If I give it a little gas it will stay running, but too much it dies. 
So I started going though it, 
Spark plug looks fine, cleaned it up a bit
Exaust is clear
Fuel lines are clear, fuel is spraying into the carb
So I started "messing with" the adjustment screws  at one point it would idle fine and would go up to full throttle and I could hold it there, but at about 15sec. the motor would start to stumble and then die.

I'm fairly good with motors, but this has got me stumped. Why would just changing the fuel tank and lines cause these problems? any ideas? thanks


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

I am guessing that you took the top cover plate loose to replace the fuel tank, you may have an air leak between this plate and the crankcase. This could cause a problem like the one you describe, although it could also be the carburetor causing this problem.

Assuming that is was running ok prior to replacing the fuel tank, I would have to think there is a good possiblilty of an air leak.


----------



## bikeboy80 (Oct 17, 2006)

I will check that tomorow, If it is leaking there, what do I use to seal it? is there a gasket or do I use something like rtv sealant? Thanks for your help!


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

there is a gasket that goes between the top plate and the crankcase. The top plate I am refering to is the part the carburetor is mounted to. It has (4) screws holding it down to the crankcase and it clamps the fuel tank down.


----------



## repair_guy (May 9, 2004)

There is a gasket between the carburetor mounting plate and the crankcase in which you had to take loose to get the fuel tank out,the P/N is 612115.Tighten all 4 screws the same tightness.I would keep any type of gasket maker as far away from the crankcase of a 2 cycle engine as possable.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Since this division of Ryobi was purchased by MTD the new part number for that gasket is 753-1208. Some 2-cycle crankcases are sealed by silicone sealant, but not this one.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Just a guess before you go removing the cover is to just open the high end needle about 1/4 turn and see if that solves (or improves) the problem. But as 30yr said, that gasket can easily be ripped when removing the cover when they are old and have been in place for awhile.


----------



## bikeboy80 (Oct 17, 2006)

I pulled it apart and that gasket has a nice tear in it, so I will be running out tomorow to see if I can locate a new one and get this thing fixed! I'll let you all know what happens, Thanks!


----------



## bikeboy80 (Oct 17, 2006)

I was just thinking, since I have changed the adjustment screws, what are good starting points to put them at?


----------



## bikeboy80 (Oct 17, 2006)

Alright, I got it put back together. Started both screws at 1 1/2 turns out. Started up after a few pulls, seemed to be idling fine, let it warm up. Slowly pulled on the throttle, almost right away the revs dropped and it died. Started it right back up again and just decided to let it idle. It would climb and then drop just a bit after about 2mins of doing this it sounded like it was starting to run rough and then died. Now I can't get it to start. The weird part is that now I can't get the priming bulb to fill with fuel, could the bulb be stoping the fuel flow and causing it to die? Any ideas? Thanks


----------



## bsman (Jan 22, 2006)

you need to adjust with your idle/high speed screws. Get it to run at idle, then start adjusting them to see what works best.

With the new gas tank, their should have been a rubber gromet where the hoses come out right??


----------



## engine man (Mar 25, 2006)

hello i had the same problem with it not running any higher then idle. i was so confused when i discovered that there was a peice of dirt in the carburetor so i cleaned it and its working fine. you might have to clean and blow out the carburetor.


----------

